

Prof or Hobo [quiz]? - jdmitch
http://individual.utoronto.ca/somody/quiz.html

======
jdmitch
I am not sure whether or not I should be surprised that all of the profs are
science profs...

------
mseepgood
I got #5 and the last one (#10) wrong.

